

How to launch a new product - jasonlbaptiste
http://calacanis.com/2008/12/23/how-to-launch-a-new-product/

======
h34t
Why all the cynicism here?

I read his email this evening and thought it was helpful both for tactics (how
to do xyz...) and motivation (gets me fired up to hear an entrepreneur talk
about how he actually gets shit done).

~~~
swombat
I'm guessing there's a large amount of TL;DR reaction... Calacanis really
needs to learn to be more brief. Not _everything_ he has to say is insightful.
The art of a good writer is to extract the essence of an idea and express that
in an elegant, entertaining, insightful and instructive fashion - not to
brain-dump everything that comes through his head while he thinks of a topic.

And it doesn't help, when your article is that long, to have it printed in a
light grey colour on white... it then becomes TL;CR - Too Long; Couldn't Read.

~~~
h34t
I think you're right.

TL can be a fair point to make, but DR usually means you shouldn't post a
comment at all. How can you add value to the conversation if you haven't read
the thing?

The principle of brevity is only violated when length exceeds scope. I think
it's easily worth filling several pages to explain how to launch a product.
Having actually read the article myself, very little came across to me as
superfluous.

Of course, value to the reader is subjective and depends on where you're at.
If you already know everything he's talking about, then it's your fault for
wasting time reading it, not his fault for writing honestly and thoroughly
about a useful topic.

I didn't realize how awful the font colour was on the website version, though,
since I got mine in an email. I just opened the link now. Ouch.

------
pclark
why is his site grey text on a white background?

------
hs
the 25% tax in mahalonomics is pretty steep

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
Well, we have to pay some transactional fees so it's more like 15%. Fairly
reasonable given the investment we're putting in this.

~~~
pchristensen
Add this to the list of company founders that show up when they're discussed.
This is why I love HN.

------
rgrieselhuber
Stopped reading at Team Jason...

------
agentbleu
this is all just like blar blar blar to me sorry.

------
known
[http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1057619&cid=26062401](http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1057619&cid=26062401)

